# Adobe Lightroom 4 Now Available! Price $149.00 - Upgrade 79.00 (from LR3)



## bigblue1ca (Mar 6, 2012)

http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2012/03/lightroom-4-now-available.html

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-lightroom.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/845955-REG/Adobe_65165061_Photoshop_Lightroom_4_Software.html


----------



## kimloris (Mar 6, 2012)

I have an error message during checkout when I try to buy the upgrade on adobe.com


----------



## tt (Mar 6, 2012)

UK folks buying LR3 recently to get a cheaper deal by upgrade got stiffed! 
£105 for LR4 box to be sent in the post. 
Or £95 for LR3 then a £50-60 upgrade path. 

Do Adobe ever do a free or more reduced grace upgrade for people who bought in the last few weeks before an announcement of a new version like today?


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 6, 2012)

Depending on where you got it LR3 has been massively reduced in price recently. LR4 is why.


----------



## yankidank (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad I didn't grab LR3 during the previous weeks sales. Good deal at $150 for the full license. I'm anxious to find out if they have made any updates concerning the video effects process.


----------



## B-Man (Mar 6, 2012)

tt said:


> UK folks buying LR3 recently to get a cheaper deal by upgrade got stiffed!
> £105 for LR4 box to be sent in the post.
> Or £95 for LR3 then a £50-60 upgrade path.
> 
> Do Adobe ever do a free or more reduced grace upgrade for people who bought in the last few weeks before an announcement of a new version like today?



If you're a student in UK, you can get really cheap Adobe Product such as at http://www.adobe.software4students.co.uk/AdobeUK.aspx?ID=16

but not sure if the LR4 gona be included for the student price really soon....So ask your relative or friends who are currently studying in Uni for a better price for other Adobe products. Please check if you're eligible or not before making any purchase tho.. ;D


----------



## Raddy (Mar 6, 2012)

B-Man said:


> If you're a student in UK, you can get really cheap Adobe Product such as at http://www.adobe.software4students.co.uk/AdobeUK.aspx?ID=16
> 
> but not sure if the LR4 gona be included for the student price really soon....So ask your relative or friends who are currently studying in Uni for a better price for other Adobe products. Please check if you're eligible or not before making any purchase tho.. ;D



The student edition will be 79 bucks:
http://www.amazon.com/Adobe-Photoshop-Lightroom-Student-Teacher/dp/B007BG9Y44/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1331031922&sr=8-4
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/845954-REG/Adobe_65164859_Photoshop_Lightroom_4_Software.html


----------



## Z (Mar 6, 2012)

Will Photoshop CS5.1 users get an update of Camera Raw to match Lightroom 4, or will that only be available to CS6 whenever that is released?


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 6, 2012)

That will be the only thing really they will update (Possibility) But CS 6 is really close to being release.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 6, 2012)

*Adobe Lightroom 4 Available Now*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-lightroom-4-available-now/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-lightroom-4-available-now/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-lightroom-4-available-now/"></a></div>
<p><strong>From Adobe

</strong>The Lightroom team thanks you – all the photographers out there that downloaded Lightroom 4 Beta and provided us with comments and feedback. Lightroom 4 Beta was about validating the work that was done to leverage performance and image quality enhancements, like the ability to geotag photos and view them on a map, the new book module or entirely new features like enhanced video support. The community response was fantastic and we’ve made over 800 tweaks in response to your feedback.</p>
<p>Lightroom 4 is now feature complete and final. Starting today, Lightroom 4 is available for just US$149 for the full version and US$79 for the upgrade.. <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2012/03/lightroom-4-now-available.html">Read more…</a></p>
<p><strong>Buy: <a href="http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-lightroom.html">From Adobe</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/845955-REG/Adobe_65165061_Photoshop_Lightroom_4_Software.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">From B&H</a> (Full) | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/845956-REG/Adobe_65165066_Photoshop_Lightroom_4_Software.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">From B&H</a> (Upg) </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Z (Mar 6, 2012)

Warninglabel said:


> That will be the only thing really they will update (Possibility) But CS 6 is really close to being release.


The camera raw update is the thing that interests me the most. I suppose if CS5.x users don't get the update I'll just have to get Lightroom 4. Upgrading my CS5.1 after only having bought it 6 months ago seems like a more painful option! :-\


----------



## JonJT (Mar 6, 2012)

Raddy said:


> B-Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a student in UK, you can get really cheap Adobe Product such as at http://www.adobe.software4students.co.uk/AdobeUK.aspx?ID=16
> ...



Any differences in functionality between the Student license and the full version?


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

Z said:


> Will Photoshop CS5.1 users get an update of Camera Raw to match Lightroom 4, or will that only be available to CS6 whenever that is released?



My CS5 ACR was upped last time i logged in...


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone here compared LR3 to LR4 for stills PP? for example is the NR better in one or the other?


----------



## Z (Mar 6, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> My CS5 ACR was upped last time i logged in...



Really? Updated to what?


----------



## Carny (Mar 6, 2012)

Is $149 and introductory price, or is that where it will stay?


----------



## El_Pickerel (Mar 6, 2012)

Blah! Of course they'd add support for the Tokina 12-24mm just after I sold it off for a new ultrawide! At least now there's a profile for the Tokina 100mm macro (which didn't really need one as much as the Tokina at 12mm...)


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 6, 2012)

Carny said:


> Is $149 and introductory price, or is that where it will stay?



It will stay $149


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm waiting a few days to see if I can get a free upgrade, my cheap LR3 arrived 4 days ago and is unopened. They often give free upgrades to recent buyers. I have 30 days to return it, so I'll wait and see.

I did chat with the online rep, but he had no free upgrade info as of yet.


----------



## Raddy (Mar 6, 2012)

JonJT said:


> Raddy said:
> 
> 
> > B-Man said:
> ...



Can't confirm 100% but usually it's the same functionality...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I did chat with the online rep, but he had no free upgrade info as of yet.



Mt. S - read these threads: 

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/971555


http://www.dpchallenge.com/forum.php?action=read&FORUM_THREAD_ID=1133261&page=1#6701268


----------



## JonJT (Mar 6, 2012)

Raddy said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > Raddy said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

Z said:


> 5dmk.iii said:
> 
> 
> > My CS5 ACR was upped last time i logged in...
> ...



It said, update to Adobe ACR required, I said ok and went for a coffee...


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 6, 2012)

Bought the upgrade today. Love the new features (tried them in Beta). The video is great, when it works, but clearly still stuffed full of bugs. Looking forward to the 4.1 release, when hopefully it will work for more than 20 seconds without crashing... Apart from video, everything seems pretty stable, having said that. Haven't managed to figure out the reverse geocoding yet... maybe tomorrow, if I can figure out how it works. Maybe it does it on import of new photos, not on upgraded catalogs. Hmmm...


----------



## Z (Mar 6, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> It said, update to Adobe ACR required, I said ok and went for a coffee...


Haha okay, point taken. But you haven't gained any extra functionality in ACR, to your knowledge?


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

Z said:


> 5dmk.iii said:
> 
> 
> > It said, update to Adobe ACR required, I said ok and went for a coffee...
> ...



I give you an applaud for your sense of humor 

Honestly... nothing stood out for me. I wonder what they changed, if you know what changed, I can go home and double check it plus the version etc.


----------



## aklewis007 (Mar 6, 2012)

JonJT said:


> Raddy said:
> 
> 
> > JonJT said:
> ...



Yes, the versions are the same. There is no difference.


----------



## kalmiya (Mar 7, 2012)

For information, I purchased LR3 middle of februari - called Adobe customer service (Netherlands), talked to a very friendly representative and explained I wasn't thrilled that the software I bought around 2 weeks ago was already outdated - he said it's no problem and they would provide a free upgrade to LR4 ( he said it still has to be approved by a higher level though, but I guess that's a formality ). Great Customer service!


----------



## hippoeater (Mar 9, 2012)

Just ordered lr4 , for anyone thats used it - does nik silver efex pro 2 plug-in work with it? I was looking to also order that software as well.

Thanks!


----------

